# Carp King



## fish devil (Apr 2, 2011)

:twisted: Caught another carp during my club tourney today. This time it was snagged in the tail with a jerkbait on my spinning setup with 10lb mono. Caught only one keeper bass and a few pickerel. My partner had zero. Only one limit of 5 fish caught with twelve boats fishing.


----------



## Brine (Apr 2, 2011)

Must be the time of year. I've seen quite a few jerkbait carp within the past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Zum (Apr 3, 2011)

Hows was the fight hooked that way?
Sounded like a tough day for the bass,atleast you weren't skunked.


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice! This is one I snagged about 2 weeks ago.....

Jeff


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2011)

wow! freight trains.


----------



## Andy (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL, I know what kind of fight you had on your hands with it hooked in the tail. One that size hooked ANYWHERE is like hooking into a city bus.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Too bad that's not a bass. Tail snagged or not...it would have been a great weigh in! :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Apr 12, 2011)

00 mod said:


> Nice! This is one I snagged about 2 weeks ago.....
> 
> Jeff


How much that bad boy weigh?


----------



## shamoo (Apr 12, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Caught another carp during my club tourney today. This time it was snagged in the tail with a jerkbait on my spinning setup with 10lb mono. Caught only one keeper bass and a few pickerel. My partner had zero. Only one limit of 5 fish caught with twelve boats fishing.


WOW!!!----- FD you should start a Carp Club


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 12, 2011)

shamoo said:


> 00 mod said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! This is one I snagged about 2 weeks ago.....
> ...




Not sure how much it weighed, but I'd guess somewhere in the 35-50 lb range I know thats vague, but I really dont know!
Jeff


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeff, everyone tells me those silver carp aren't that bad to eat. Next time one lands in the boat I think I'll try to cook that bad boy up. There are some extra bones in the side though, LSU has some nice videos on youtube that show how to prep them.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 12, 2011)

I caught a monster 2 years ago pre-fishing for a tournament. Was throwing a carolina rig with a baby brush hog on the end. I felt a small bump and my line started swimming sideways. So I reared back and set the hook and about broke my wrist because the rod just stopped. I thought uh-oh I just screwed up and set the hook into a monster bass! Well after about 5 minutes of fighting I knew it wasn't a bass anymore and as I started bringing it up, the fish started rolling like a catfish would. But then it came to the surface and I was like "It's orange"!! It was around 3' long and I bet it weighed 40-50lbs.


I had one hooked when I was younger fishing in my aunts pond...but my 8lb test line was no match for the 25+lber.


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 12, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Jeff, everyone tells me those silver carp aren't that bad to eat. Next time one lands in the boat I think I'll try to cook that bad boy up. There are some extra bones in the side though, LSU has some nice videos on youtube that show how to prep them.




Look at its head! I just kill the mess out of em and feed the turtles!

Jeff


----------



## shamoo (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the guess-timate, WOW!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Oldgeek (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never had carp fixed where it tasted very good, but they are strong fighters. In certain parts of the world they are considered a top sport fish. That big boy must have been like trying to land a small car.


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 14, 2011)

It was defiantly a good fight! Sure made me feel better to eradicate some of em! :lol:


----------

